# Multiplayer über VPN möglich?



## Crymes (20. März 2011)

*Multiplayer über VPN möglich?*

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne mit einem Freund Schlacht um Mittelerde im Multiplayer spielen.
Ist es möglich, dass wir ein VPN einrichten und dann im Spiel in den LAN-Modus gehen und gegeneinander spielen können?


----------



## PHENOMII (20. März 2011)

*AW: Multiplayer über VPN möglich?*

Das sollte eigendlich möglich sein. Ich empfehle dir dafür das Programm "tunngle". Das ist genau das richtige dafür. Du meldest dich da an --->  Tunngle - the p2p VPN community tool for all multiplayer games, lädtst die Software, installierst und loggst dich ein. Dann hast du ein Suchfeld, wo du dann nach dem Spiel suchst. Es gibt genug Lobbys für Schlacht um Mittelerde. Das macht dein Freund dann auch, ihr geht zusammen in eine Lobby und könnt dann problemlos via VPN zocken


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (20. März 2011)

*AW: Multiplayer über VPN möglich?*

alternativ:
hamachi Hamachi - Download - CHIP Online
fand ich persönlich ganz gut ^^


----------



## Crymes (20. März 2011)

Geht das nicht mit Windows Boardmitteln?


----------



## -Phoenix- (20. März 2011)

*AW: Multiplayer über VPN möglich?*

Moin 
welche Windows version benutzt denn ihr beide?

Anleitung > Windows 7 VPN-Verbindung einrichten

Ich halte aber tunngle und hamachi für bessere Alternativen.

lg.


----------



## Crymes (20. März 2011)

Wir benutzen Windows 7/ Vista.
Muss man irgendwelche Ports öffnen oder Firewalleinstellungen vornehmen?

Wie schnell muss die Internatverbindung sein?


----------

